# angeln in der Toskana bei Cecina



## wallek (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

ich fahr dieses Jahr Anfang September für 2 Wochen nach Italien (Cecina de Mare)! ich hab die Sufu schon benutzt, hoffe aber mal noch ein paar details zu bekommen!

kann mir jemand Tipps geben was ich an Ruten und Gedöhns mitnehemen soll? Also lohnt es sich Brandungsruten mit zuschleppen oder doch ein wenig feiner zu Fischen!
Wie ihr seht fließt ein Fluß ins Meer da müste doch was gehen oder?  Vielen Dank schonmal ....

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,7.582732&sspn=0.284708,0.550003&ie=UTF8&z=12


----------

